# Extraño problema de grafica al entrar a KDE [logs reducidos]

## Yczo

Hola, muy buenas, vereís... desde la última actualización no se que me ocurre que antes de entrar a KDE la pantalla del portatil se pega 5 segundos parpadeando muchísimo, lo que no puede ser bueno a la larga. Lo gracioso es que kdm carga normal, pero cuando pongo mi usuario y mi contraseña y pulso enter vienen los parpadeos. Luego la cosa va norma,l kde acelerado por opengl y demas, salvo que al redimiensionar la pantalla, (uso 2 pantallas, la del portatil y la salida HDMI en un TFT standadrd) los widgets graficos a veces dejan de funcionar.

Os pongo la salida de los logs (solo de las lineas que me parecen relevantas) a ver si por favor alguien con mas experiencia puede ayudarme a solucionar los errores que tengo

.xsession-errors

```

startkde: Starting up...

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Device" does not exist 

QDBusConnection: name 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.16'

These are the disabled plugins: ("activitymanager_plugin_dummy", "activitymanager_plugin_nepomuk") 

kwin(5381): ""fsrestore1" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(5381): ""fsrestore2" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(5381): ""fsrestore3" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(5381): ""fsrestore4" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(5381): ""fsrestore5" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(5381): ""fsrestore6" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

OpenGL vendor string:                   NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string:                 GeForce GT 435M/PCIe/SSE2

OpenGL version string:                  4.2.0 NVIDIA 304.116

OpenGL shading language version string: 4.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

Driver:                                 NVIDIA

Driver version:                         304.116

GPU class:                              GF100

OpenGL version:                         4.2

GLSL version:                           4.20

X server version:                       1.14.3

Linux kernel version:                   3.10.17

Direct rendering:                       yes

Requires strict binding:                no

GLSL shaders:                           yes

Texture NPOT support:                   yes

Virtual Machine:                        no

QDBusObjectPath: invalid path ""

This is the current thread id for Activities 140196902893312 QThread(0x1290c40) 

Object::connect: No such signal FancyTasks::Applet::sizeChanged(QSize)

Object::connect:  (sender name:   'FancyTasksApplet')

Object::connect:  (receiver name: 'FancyPanel')

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Drive" does not exist 

plasma-desktop(5414)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability 

... Se repite un puñado de veces la linea

plasma-desktop(5414)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

plasma-desktop(5414)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability 

...

plasma-desktop(5414)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability 

static bool QDeclarativeMetaType::isModule(const QByteArray&, int, int) Qt 4.7 import detected; please note that Qt 4.7 is directly reusable as QtQuick 1.x with no code changes. Continuing, but startup time will be slower. 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Table" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "Table" does not exist 

kded(5277)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) ConnectionDbus::fromDbusMap: Setting  "802-1x" not initialized 

....

kded(5277)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) ConnectionDbus::fromDbusMap: Setting  "802-11-wireless-security" not initialized 

kded(5277)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) ConnectionDbus::fromDbusMap: Setting  "802-1x" not initialized 

.... Se repite la línea

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/SectionScroller.qml:103: TypeError: Result of expression 'listView' [null] is not an object.

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/SectionScroller.qml:175: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: sectionsRepeater

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/SectionScroller.qml:103: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to QString

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/extras/ScrollArea.qml:120: TypeError: Result of expression 'horizontalScrollBar' [null] is not an object.

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/extras/ScrollArea.qml:120: TypeError: Result of expression 'horizontalScrollBar' [null] is not an object.

file:///usr/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/notifier/contents/ui/devicenotifier.qml:224:13: QML QDeclarativeListView_QML_103: Detectado posible bucle de anclaje en ÃÂÃÂ«fillÃÂÃÂ».

file:///usr/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/notifier/contents/ui/devicenotifier.qml:224:13: QML QDeclarativeListView_QML_103: Detectado posible ...

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/SectionScroller.qml:103: TypeError: Result of expression 'listView' [null] is not an object.

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/SectionScroller.qml:175: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: sectionsRepeater

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/SectionScroller.qml:103: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to QString

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/extras/ScrollArea.qml:120: TypeError: Result of expression 'horizontalScrollBar' [null] is not an object.

file:///usr/lib64/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/extras/ScrollArea.qml:120: TypeError: Result of expression 'horizontalScrollBar' [null] is not an object.

file:///usr/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/notifier/contents/ui/devicenotifier.qml:224:13: QML QDeclarativeListView_QML_176: Detectado posible bucle de anclaje en ÃÂÃÂ«fillÃÂÃÂ».

... se repite

plasma-desktop(5414)/libakonadi Akonadi::AgentManagerPrivate::createDBusInterface: AgentManager failed to get a valid AgentManager DBus interface. Error is: 1 "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner" "Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Control': no such name" 

plasma-desktop(5414)/libakonadi Akonadi::SessionPrivate::socketError: Socket error occurred: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name" 

plasma-desktop(5414)/libakonadi Akonadi::SessionPrivate::socketError: Socket error occurred: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name" 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver  todas estas líneas parecen estar en orden

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x459974]

... parece todo bien

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x459974]

1: akonadiserver() [0x459da1]

2: /lib64/libc.so.6(+0x38320) [0x7f43b040c320]

3: /lib64/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7f43b040c2a5]

4: /lib64/libc.so.6(abort+0x148) [0x7f43b040d728]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x74) [0x7f43b1f3e124]

6: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x7a2a8) [0x7f43b1f3e2a8]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z6qFatalPKcz+0x94) [0x7f43b1f3e434]

8: akonadiserver(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer14createDatabaseEv+0x94) [0x45cc44]

9: akonadiserver(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xbf5) [0x45f405]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x47) [0x45ffb7]

11: akonadiserver(main+0x1a0) [0x452d70]

12: /lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f43b03f89b5]

13: akonadiserver() [0x453571]

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x459974]

... todo bien

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

"akonadiserver" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Device" does not exist 

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

konqueror(5454) kdemain: Unknown class "" in session saved data! 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Devices_1/alsa_output_pci_0000_02_00_1_hdmi_stereo" 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Devices_1/alsa_output_pci_0000_00_1b_0_analog_stereo" 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Capture_Devices_1/alsa_input_pci_0000_00_1b_0_analog_stereo" 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Devices_1/alsa_output_pci_0000_02_00_1_hdmi_stereo" 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Devices_1/alsa_output_pci_0000_00_1b_0_analog_stereo" 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Capture_Devices_1/alsa_input_pci_0000_00_1b_0_analog_stereo" 

(process:5462): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Streams_1/restore_sink_input_by_media_role_event" 

krunner(5445)/libakonadi Akonadi::AgentManagerPrivate::createDBusInterface: AgentManager failed to get a valid AgentManager DBus interface. Error is: 1 "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner" "Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Control': no such name" 

krunner(5445)/libakonadi Akonadi::SessionPrivate::socketError: Socket error occurred: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name" 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x459974]

...

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x459974]

...

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x459974]

...

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded

QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.9.2/work/akonadi-1.9.2/server/src/storage/dbconfigsqlite.cpp, line 117

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x34) [0x459974]

1: akonadiserver() [0x459da1]

...

]

"

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

"akonadiserver" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

krunner(5445)/kio (KDirWatch) KDirWatchPrivate::removeEntry: doesn't know "/home/enigma/.kde4/share/apps/kabc" 

KUrl("file:///home/enigma") KUrl("") 

klauncher(5275)/kdecore (services) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "/home/enigma/.config/autostart/xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop"  has Type= "Application"  but no Exec line 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Drive" does not exist 

KUrl("file:///home/enigma") KUrl("file:///home/enigma") 

KUrl("file:///home/enigma") KUrl("file:///home/enigma") 

KUrl("file:///run/media/enigma/externo/multimedia/Cine") KUrl("") 

konsole(5498) Konsole::Session::run: Attempted to re-run an already running session. 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Devices_1/alsa_output_pci_0000_02_00_1_hdmi_stereo" 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Devices_1/alsa_output_pci_0000_00_1b_0_analog_stereo" 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Capture_Devices_1/alsa_input_pci_0000_00_1b_0_analog_stereo" 

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

New PolkitAgentListener  0x1819a20 

Adding new listener  PolkitQt1::Agent::Listener(0x19b3540) for  0x1819a20 

QDBusConnection for control created "/Mixers/PulseAudio__Playback_Streams_1/restore_sink_input_by_media_role_event" 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/TSSTcorp_BDDVDW_SN_506AB_R8S76GRC4001TC" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WD_My_Book_1140_574D43315430363937373939" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/OCZ_AGILITY3_OCZ_Y898L0Q7U045KQ5H" : property "Device" does not exist 

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

...  Se repite hasta morir

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

OpenGL vendor string:                   NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string:                 GeForce GT 435M/PCIe/SSE2

OpenGL version string:                  4.2.0 NVIDIA 304.116

OpenGL shading language version string: 4.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

Driver:                                 NVIDIA

Driver version:                         304.116

GPU class:                              GF100

OpenGL version:                         4.2

GLSL version:                           4.20

X server version:                       1.14.3

Linux kernel version:                   3.10.17

Direct rendering:                       yes

Requires strict binding:                no

GLSL shaders:                           yes

Texture NPOT support:                   yes

Virtual Machine:                        no

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

... se repite

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x800058

...  Se repite mogollón

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x800058

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x800058

KUrl("file:///home/enigma/.xsession-errors") KUrl("") 

```

Xorg.0.log

```

[     8.108] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[     8.108] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     8.108] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     8.108] Current Operating System: Linux minienigma 3.10.17-gentoo #3 SMP PREEMPT Thu Nov 28 14:35:57 CET 2013 x86_64

[     8.108] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-3.10.17-gentoo root=/dev/sda1 ro

[     8.108] Build Date: 30 November 2013  12:51:46PM

[     8.108]  

[     8.108] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[     8.108]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     8.108] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     8.108] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 11 15:26:02 2013

[     8.110] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[     8.110] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     8.110] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     8.111] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[     8.111] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[     8.111] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[     8.112] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[     8.112] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[     8.112] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[     8.112] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[     8.112] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     8.112] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     8.112] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     8.114] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     8.114]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     8.114] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     8.114]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     8.114] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     8.114]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     8.114] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[     8.114]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     8.114]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[     8.114] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[     8.114]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     8.114]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[     8.114] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[     8.114] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

...

[     8.114] (II) Loader magic: 0x83ac20

[     8.114] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     8.114]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     8.114]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[     8.114]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[     8.114]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[     8.117] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0df2:1028:046e rev 161, Mem @ 0xcc000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

...

[     8.117] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[     8.117] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

...

[     8.223] Loading extension GLX

...

[     8.235] (++) using VT number 7

...

[     8.240] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

[     8.240] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     8.240] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[     8.240] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     8.240] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[     8.240] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo"

[     8.240] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Stereo" "0"

[     8.240] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

[     8.240] (**) NVIDIA(0): Stereo disabled by request

[     8.240] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1366+0"

[     8.240] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

...

[     8.554] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[     8.554] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.19.00.5d

[     8.554] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[     8.554] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 435M at PCI:2:0:0

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0):     AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (connected)

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (connected)

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-2

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-3

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-2: Internal Single Link TMDS

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-3: 480.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     8.559] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-3: Internal DisplayPort

[     8.559] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[     8.559] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[     8.559] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

[     8.560] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[     8.560] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[     8.560] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[     9.624] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (102, 102); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[     9.624] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[     9.624] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

...

[    10.058] Loading extension NV-GLX

[    10.154] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    10.154] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    10.154] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    10.154] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    10.154] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    10.155] Loading extension XINERAMA

[    10.155] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" is not used

[    10.155] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    10.155] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    10.155] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    10.155] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    10.155] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    10.155] (--) RandR disabled

[    10.162] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    10.227] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    10.228] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.228] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    10.228] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    10.229] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    10.229]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.8.1

[    10.229]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    10.229]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[    10.229] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    10.229] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    10.229] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    10.229] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    10.229] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    10.229] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.229] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    10.229] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    10.229] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.229] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.229] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    10.248] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    10.248] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.248] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    10.248] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    10.248] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    10.248] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    10.248] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    10.248] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.248] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[    10.248] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    10.248] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.248] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.248] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    10.249] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    10.249] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.249] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    10.249] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    10.249] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    10.249] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    10.249] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    10.249] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.249] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    10.249] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    10.249] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.249] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.249] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

...

[    10.249] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.249] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    10.249] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    10.249] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    10.249] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    10.249] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    10.249] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.249] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    10.249] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    10.250] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.250] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.250] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

...

[    10.251] (**) Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.251] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM'

[    10.251] (**) Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM: always reports core events

[    10.251] (**) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[    10.251] (--) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM: Vendor 0x408 Product 0x2fb1

[    10.251] (--) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM: Found keys

[    10.251] (II) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.251] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input11/event11"

[    10.251] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    10.251] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.251] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.251] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

...

[    10.252] (**) Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.252] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105'

[    10.252] (**) Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: always reports core events

[    10.252] (**) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Device: "/dev/input/event16"

[    10.252] (--) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc248

[    10.252] (--) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Found keys

[    10.252] (II) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.252] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0/input/input16/event16"

[    10.252] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    10.252] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.252] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.252] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    10.252] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 (/dev/input/event17)

[    10.252] (**) Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.252] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105'

[    10.252] (**) Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: always reports core events

[    10.252] (**) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Device: "/dev/input/event17"

[    10.252] (--) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc248

[    10.252] (--) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Found keys

[    10.252] (II) evdev: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.253] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.1/input/input17/event17"

[    10.253] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    10.253] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.253] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.253] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    10.253] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Mouse USB Laser Mouse (/dev/input/event18)

[    10.253] (**) Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    10.253] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Mouse USB Laser Mouse'

[    10.253] (**) Mouse USB Laser Mouse: always reports core events

[    10.253] (**) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event18"

[    10.253] (--) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Vendor 0xffc0 Product 0x40

[    10.253] (--) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    10.253] (--) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    10.253] (--) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Found relative axes

[    10.253] (--) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    10.253] (II) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: Configuring as mouse

...

[    10.253] (**) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    10.253] (**) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    10.253] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.4/3-2.4:1.0/input/input18/event18"

[    10.253] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse USB Laser Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 13)

[    10.253] (II) evdev: Mouse USB Laser Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    10.253] (**) Mouse USB Laser Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    10.253] (**) Mouse USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    10.253] (**) Mouse USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    10.253] (**) Mouse USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

...

[    10.254] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    10.254] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    10.254] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    10.254] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    10.254] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    10.254] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    10.254] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    10.254] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    10.254] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[    10.254] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    10.254] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    10.254] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    10.254] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event10)

[    10.254] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    10.254] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    10.254] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    10.254] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

...

[    10.255]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.7.1

[    10.255]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    10.255]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[    10.255] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    10.255] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    10.255] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"

[    10.550] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    10.550] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5398 (res 42)

[    10.550] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4728 (res 70)

[    10.550] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    10.550] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    10.550] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    10.550] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    10.550] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    10.550] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    10.640] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10/event10"

[    10.640] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 15)

[    10.640] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    10.640] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    10.640] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.039

[    10.640] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    10.640] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    10.640] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    10.640] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    10.640] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    10.640] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    10.640] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

...

[    17.472] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    17.472] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[    17.472] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    17.487] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    17.487] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    17.487] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    21.745] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    21.745] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[    21.745] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    21.761] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    21.761] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    21.761] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    24.653] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    24.653] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[    24.653] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    24.668] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    24.668] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    24.668] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    26.773] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    26.773] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[    26.773] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    26.788] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    26.788] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    26.788] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    36.655] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    36.655] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[    36.655] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    36.671] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    36.671] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    36.671] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    36.678] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    36.678] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[    36.678] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    36.694] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    36.694] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    36.694] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    37.941] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    37.941] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[    37.941] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[    37.957] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    37.957] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[    37.957] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[   475.721] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   475.721] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[   475.721] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[   475.736] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   475.736] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[   475.736] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[   481.103] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   481.103] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[   481.103] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[   481.119] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   481.119] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[   481.119] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[   481.122] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   481.122] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[   481.122] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

...

[   481.138] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   481.138] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics L226WTQ (DFP-1) (Using EDID

[   481.138] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

 
```

Saludos y muchas gracias por adelantado

----------

## gringo

prueba con dejar en tu xorg.conf simplemente lo relativo a lo que son las pantallas pero nada de resoluciones ni DPMS, simple y llanamente que el servidor gráfico sepa que las pantallas están ahi pero que las configure el.

te pasa lo mismo ?

no sé si me he explicao ...

saluetes

----------

## Yczo

Ok así haré.

Muchísimas gracias por el cable, a ver si mañana pillo un poco de tiempo

----------

